# Voltaje en la salida de un amplificador stk461



## demogenio (Oct 29, 2012)

saludos tengo un amplificador sony ta242 prende normal pero al medir voltaje en la salidas marca 24v. sin subir el volumen, ya he cambiado el integrado dos veces pero sigue igual ya rectifique soldaduras puesto que es un poco viejito pero nada ademas no se ve ningun filtro o resistencia dañado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Puede ser que le esté faltando la alimentación negativa . . .


----------



## demogenio (Oct 29, 2012)

una duda que le este faltando alimentación negativa a que? al medir la alimentación me marca normal en el integrado mis disculpa pero soy novato


----------



## felixreal (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Hay un circuito de polarización del integrado, habría que revisarlo, y por supuesto, como te han dicho, también asegurarse que la fuente está dando todas las alimentaciones bien, las positivas y las negativas. 

Saludos!!

PD: Me he equivocado, miraba el esquema del TA-F242, sorry


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Ese integrado tiene alimentación doble , o partida , como quieras llamarla.

O sea que se alimenta con *+24 Vdc* y con *-24 Vdc*.

Fijate que no le falte la alimentación negativa en la pata 5 y la 12 









Saludos !


----------



## demogenio (Oct 30, 2012)

saludos DOSMETROS he revisado el voltaje en el integrado y este fue el resultado en la pata 5 y 8 me da un valor de 20,1 y en la 8 y 12 20,1 pero en la 5 y 9 me da un valor de 58,8 igual valor en la 12 y 9 y en la salidas de audio en la pata 4 y 5 hay 2v igual en la 12 y 13 no se si me explique bien pero pues estoy aprendiendo



se me olvidaba al colocarlo en serie con el bombillo solo prende la serie cuando conecto el parlante ya he probado con varios parlantes asi que no creo que sea el parlante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Tenés que cambiar los capacitores que hay entre las patas 4 y parlante , y entre 13 y parlante.

Ojo que son polarizados , tienen positivo y negativo , no vayas a ponerlos al revés 

Saludos !

EDITO : todavía no desueldes nada , medime las tensiones entre 7 y 3 y entre 10 y 3


----------



## demogenio (Oct 30, 2012)

entre 7 y 3 hay 26,7 y entre igual

perdon 7 y 3 hay 26,7 igual entre 10 y  3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

No puede ser , medi entre 7 y 14 y luego entre 10 y 14


EDITO : Fijate si tiene unas resistencias de 0,33 entre 6 y 7 , y entre 10 y 11


----------



## demogenio (Oct 30, 2012)

el voltaje sigue siendo el mismo y las resistencia si las tiene son de 0.33 komo a 2w


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Mediste las resistencias ?  ?


----------



## demogenio (Oct 30, 2012)

que pena la una da 00,8 y la otra 00,7


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

¿ Levantaste una pata para medirlas  ?

¿ O las mediste al derecho y al revés sin el parlante puesto ?


----------



## demogenio (Oct 30, 2012)

no las medi sin levantarlas, pero como asi que al derecho y al reves? y al medirlas fue sin el parlante pero ya las vuelvo a medir sacando un pata del circuito



me sigue dando los mismos valores, tengo unas resistencias de 0.22 ohmios nuevas y me da el mismo valor que estas de 0.33 las que están montadas sera que están fallando? sera que las puedo remplazar por las de 0.22 ohmios?


----------



## demogenio (Oct 30, 2012)

problema solucionado gracias a todos por la colaboracion

el problema estaba en la resistencia de 100 ohmios de la pata 9 y 8


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok , esa resistencia alimenta a la pata 8 que es "previos" , por las dudas cambiá ese capacitor de 100 uF que va de la pata 8 a masa 







Saludos !


----------

